# What does "100% tax deferred" mean?



## daaussie (10 May 2005)

Hi, I am looking into a property trust and it says: 
"100% tax deferred distribution expected during the Forecast Period". 

what does this statement mean?


----------



## Warren Buffet II (10 May 2005)

*Re: What does "100% tax deferred mean"?*



			
				daaussie said:
			
		

> Hi, I am looking into a property trust and it says:
> "100% tax deferred distribution expected during the Forecast Period".
> 
> what does this statement mean?





Check the asx.com website:

http://www.asx.com.au/investor/lmi/how/property_trusts_tax.htm

WBII


----------

